

The mathematics of parking cars - bootload
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/09/the-mathematics-of-parking-cars/

======
bdfh42
Thursday morning cynicism maybe but: Your mathematician makes 6 assumptions
(maybe one of them realistic) to build a model and then thinks mathematics
"knows" something about the world and its ways.

